# MY FIRST BOW KILL!!!



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

YES, I DID IT!, MY FRIEND AT WORK LET ME BORROW HIS BOW, I SPENT $215 OR MORE ON ARROWS AND ASSEC. AND MY BUDDY TOMMY AND I BOTH GOT A DOE, IT WAS AWESOME, I WAS NERVOUS AS ALL GIT OUT!!! I HEARD THE THUMP AND WAS EXTREMLY RELIEVED, YES, I'M READY TO TRY AGAIN LMAO I WAS TOLD TO NEVER SHOOT THAT ARROW AGAIN, IT STILL HAS HAIR AND BLOOD ON IT, I'LL TRY AND ATTACH A PHOTO, BOTH DOES WEIGHED THE SAME.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats, you will be hooked for life now.....


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*you are so right*

can't wait to go try again!!!!! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice! Nothing like that rush you get when a deer is in bow range! Congrats!


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

congrats I had my first bow kill this year also, Great feeling


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

well done, congrats


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Very nice.....


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Well done! Congrats!


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Welcome to the addicted club. Congratulations


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Uh Oh, now you went and done it. You just got hooked!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Congrats! Welcome to your new addiction!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the Addiction.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

well done.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG.......good job...


----------



## Catchin (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

